# A study of Chrome



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

I have been doing a bit of drawing of metallic objects and trying to perfect the reflections and light.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Just finished this 1952 Vincent "Black Shadow" graphite on Bristol board.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm amazed by your realism. Great work.


----------



## JohanMalm (Dec 2, 2014)

Great job.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Super-cool, blue angel! I especially dig the cycle. 
The reflection of the chrome does give some really interesting and challenging shapes
..nailed it!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Awesome work.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

These are terrific.. You definitely have the concept in grasp! I need to work more on this 

D


----------

